

The death knell for RAID? - edw519
http://weblog.infoworld.com/storageadviser/archives/2008/02/raid_fc_sas_sat.html

======
wmf
The difference between RAID and clustered redundant storage seems arbitrary.

RAID is dead, long live RAID!

